# Bean timing miscalculation :/



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Got through a bag of Square Mile Ngarariga AA a bit quicker than expected so had to get something to fill the gap until my Square Mile Sweetshop (roasted on 27th Feb) is ready...

My better half had a meeting in London so she popped into Notes and grabbed me a bag of Brazillian Serra Do Cigano to tide me over, but, being a numpty, I forgot to mention I wanted some that had been roasted about a week ago, this was roasted on the 26th...

So.. I now have a bag roasted on the 27th and one on the 26th and only one cups worth of Ngarariga beans left :face of horror:

How long should I leave these beans to degas? I always leave them for a week but will it make much difference if it's 4/5 days?

Would one bag degas faster than the other for any reason?

Any thoughts happily accepted!

Cheers


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I crack mine on the 5 day. But I have now ran out,haha


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Jony said:


> I crack mine on the 5 day. But I have now ran out,haha


Want some of these?









Well that'd be Saturday for the Brazillian (If I count roast day as day one..) which is exactly the sort of answer I was hoping for


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Everyone is different and so are the beans I want my Rocko Mountain now, then my sub will turn up so think it's going to be filter for a few days.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Haha, yeah, I've got a few cups of Rave Ethiopia Magarissa #2 left for filter...


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Think the freshest I've gone was 3 days post roast. It were mighty volatile from being too gassy & got better each day as it had a chance to rest, but was better than no coffee at all!

I've wondered if leaving a bit of time between grinding & making the coffee might 'force' a quick degas due to the greatly increased surface area but thankfully haven't been in a situation since where I needed to test my theory & experiment.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

I'll probably stretch out what I've got til Sunday.

if I only had one cup a day I could make it til Tuesday but... one cup!?!? I dunno...


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Jon_Foster said:


> I'll probably stretch out what I've got til Sunday.
> 
> if I only had one cup a day I could make it til Tuesday but... one cup!?!? I dunno...


Tasting the evolution of the bean occasionally is a good thing. It helps you understand what's happening during the resting period.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

That ain't going to cut it, I have cappa straight off then a espresso that's in 10 mins ha using 18.5 grams as well


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Tasting the evolution of the bean occasionally is a good thing. It helps you understand what's happening during the resting period.


I like that "every cloud" thinking!


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Jony said:


> That ain't going to cut it, I have cappa straight off then a espresso that's in 10 mins ha using 18.5 grams as well


Usually I make a V60 while the classic is heating up...


----------



## Hungry Chimp (Jun 21, 2017)

I roast my own blend with a Gene Cafe and have experimented with the degassing period. I would say 5 days minimum but ideally 7 days.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well I have a v60 already done before this as my machine is on a timer


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Jony said:


> Well I have a v60 already done before this as my machine is on a timer


Ha!


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Hungry Chimp said:


> I roast my own blend with a Gene Cafe and have experimented with the degassing period. I would say 5 days minimum but ideally 7 days.


Thank you!

I usually leave for 7...

Maybe I'll go for the one a day for a few days, I've still got some posh tea that I got for Christmas...


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

mmm think we have a problem. Hi and my name is Jon it's been 2 hrs,haha


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Jony said:


> mmm think we have a problem. Hi and my name is Jon it's been 2 hrs,haha


I'm laughing but it's a bit true


----------

